# Your bigs auto harvest



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 23, 2011)

so whats everyones record for auto growing? what strain?How old? under what light? bucket size? and what kind of grow medium?

mine so far is my last grow, i had 50.7 gram MI5, 400w hps, 75 days old, 3 gal bucket, and Pro Mix Hp


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice auto, 50 grams is huge for an auto isnt it?  Was yours topped?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 23, 2011)

Well...the name certainly fits. Nice buddage there doc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

mine was RRF  ....2 gallon pot in soil...maybe 3/4 ounce :giggle:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 23, 2011)

Largest yielding auto ive grown to date was Easyryder...  She was grown in a 3 gal pot in promix bx with FF nutes under LEDs & T5's...  Yielded just shy of 65g...


----------



## EDGY (Mar 23, 2011)

I ran some red dwarves a while back... None of them came close to an oz.
They were healthy, just not very big. Mayhaps I should have grown them outside.
I grew them in a tent in dirt/mix -3 gallon buckets and a 400 watt HPS.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 23, 2011)

i just harvested my first auto. it was RRF grown in promix Bx with FF nutes in a 1 gallon pot with dual 150w HPS. she dried out to 24.7 grams i think.  my next harvest is going to be alot better i think.

thats a good looking plant Dr. i'll try to post some pics of mine later today if i remember


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 23, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice auto, 50 grams is huge for an auto isnt it?  Was yours topped?


nope, topping autos is a bad idea, unless you want a stunted plant....


----------



## vocalfurball (Mar 26, 2011)

I ran Auto Hindu Kush, 600w/hps in 5 gallon dwc. finished at 32" high took up 4 sq ft and yielded almost 9 oz's in 75 days.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Mar 26, 2011)

My best auto was 82g dry weight, went 70 days, in 10 gallon DWC 1000 HPS


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 26, 2011)

i've tried lowryder #1 and #2, diesal ryder, some lowlife strain that was miserable, and so far the best for me was a LR #2 @ 65g dried. 

LR #2 has consistently had the best yield, and best smoke for me. I highly recommend it


----------



## garth1475 (Apr 23, 2011)

i have had great success with iranian autoflower. indoors under a 1000w hps i get 80 grams, outdoors planted in the ground i average 150g. best of all as long as u leave the mother under 24 hr light u can clone, it seems as soon as dark is introduced the flowering begins. I got mine from doctor green thumbs, i was skeptical at first but it seems his strains are very stable and awesome. i have tried many strains from him and they live up to their billing


----------



## nova564t (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice job Doc, next thing you know youll be curing cancer!!


----------



## Locked (Apr 23, 2011)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> I ran Auto Hindu Kush, 600w/hps in 5 gallon dwc. finished at 32" high took up 4 sq ft and yielded almost 9 oz's in 75 days.




I wld love to see a pic or two of an auto that yielded 255 grams in 75 days.....that sounds massive.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to see that baby too!  Thats bigger than any plant that Ive grown with a 75 day veg and then another 60 to flower.


----------



## vocalfurball (Apr 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld love to see a pic or two of an auto that yielded 255 grams in 75 days.....that sounds massive.



Lost all those pis when the server crashed. Sorry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2011)

garth1475 said:
			
		

> i have had great success with iranian autoflower. indoors under a 1000w hps i get 80 grams, outdoors planted in the ground i average 150g. best of all as long as u leave the mother under 24 hr light u can clone, it seems as soon as dark is introduced the flowering begins. I got mine from doctor green thumbs, i was skeptical at first but it seems his strains are very stable and awesome. i have tried many strains from him and they live up to their billing



If you can clone it and it takes darkness to flower, is it actually an auto?


----------



## frankcos (Apr 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you can clone it and it takes darkness to flower, is it actually an auto?


Thats exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you can clone it and it takes darkness to flower, is it actually an auto?



Nope.......not a true auto.....at least in my book.


----------



## fishboybug (May 27, 2011)

my biggest harvest was rrf grown in 3 a gallon pot.  it yeilded amost 3 oz.  the actual dry yeild was 80 grams.  it was grown under a 400w hps.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54508


----------



## mojavemama (May 30, 2011)

My largest auto is a RRF. I have three growing now, two are about 16" from the soil, but one is a monster. It's already 38" from the soil line. Taller than my regular sativas so far!


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 30, 2011)

^^^^^^ that's not a RRF MM - that's a auto AK47


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

too embarrased to say..but was the size of my Smallest colla thus far


----------



## chemdawg (Oct 2, 2011)

garth1475 said:
			
		

> i have had great success with iranian autoflower. indoors under a 1000w hps i get 80 grams, outdoors planted in the ground i average 150g. best of all as long as u leave the mother under 24 hr light u can clone, it seems as soon as dark is introduced the flowering begins. I got mine from doctor green thumbs, i was skeptical at first but it seems his strains are very stable and awesome. i have tried many strains from him and they live up to their billing



Same with me. Every plant I've gotten from Greenthumb has been top notch and a keeper.; just have a look at Dr. Grubers grow journals! I can't say that about any other seedbank I've dealt with. Period.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2011)

How can a plant that you can clone and that requires a dark period to flower be considered an auto?  Just because someone markets it as an auto, if it does not flower without a dark period, it is not an auto.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 2, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How can a plant that you can clone and that requires a dark period to flower be considered an auto?  Just because someone markets it as an auto, if it does not flower without a dark period, it is not an auto.


 
I agree, that's sorta like being the tallest dwarf in the room. Eventually you gota just accept that you're not a dwarf, you're just short.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 11, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I agree, that's sorta like being the tallest dwarf in the room. Eventually you gota just accept that you're not a dwarf, you're just short.


LMAO thats funny right there.
Anyways I ran 2 Snowryders and an Onyx(only had 1 female out of 6 beans or I would have made it) in 4 gallon buckets DWC. I pulled .91 g/watt under a 400watt hps. I harvested 13oz dry off the 3 plants at 70 days. Sadly my most efficient grow so far sans the high male/female ratio. I wish I still had the pics. My HD crash and the great MP crash have conspired against me.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 11, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> chemdawg is a troll, he goes to multiple forums bring down other seedbanks and breeders, trying to push his own prefrences on people. definitely doesnt like attitude or any auto but Iranian


Isn't he in jail now?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Isn't he in jail now?




Lol....don't flatter this dude. A Chemdog from the NE area went to jail. Don't think it was this guy or the actual Chemdog though.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2011)

what is the auto ?? ist different in kind or wat ?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

mcmc said:
			
		

> what is the auto ?? ist different in kind or wat ?




Autos are plants that flower automatically based on the age of the plant and not the light schedule it is under. A true Auto will flower under 24 hours of light....regardless of the dog farts these auto breeders try and say.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Autos are plants that flower automatically based on the age of the plant and not the light schedule it is under. A true Auto will flower under 24 hours of light....regardless of the dog farts these auto breeders try and say.



then its not good cuz i live i have plenty of sun would make a very huge plant  i hate  moto  meantt auto


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Apr 1, 2012)

whats rrf?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

> whats rrf?



russian rocket fuel


----------



## dekgib (May 12, 2012)

I have only to dream of an auto reaching a whole.5oz:icon_smile:


----------



## dekgib (May 12, 2012)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> My largest auto is a RRF. I have three growing now, two are about 16" from the soil, but one is a monster. It's already 38" from the soil line. Taller than my regular sativas so far!


:holysheep: 
Are you serious?  Well *** is my problem.
Mine get to be max. Six inches tall. Its 
Official I need better lighting.:icon_smile:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

the max ive pulled is 14oz from 3 bubblelicious autos and 1 northern lights auto pics r on here somewhere.


----------



## canon (Jun 29, 2012)

Being new at AFs,,, I've been lurking here a spell and learning as I go.
Part of my newly set up perpetual with 2 in every 2 wks.
Definately a learning curve, but loving all in the same room w/ same light, and no issues with light leaks, etc.

Also trying Colodial Silver with less than impressive results so far. But, getting better.  

Like to show what I've got. Not really knowing if it's close to being right at this pont, but I'll take any feedback offered to do better.

Thanks.

Oldest is Onyx,, others are RRFs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

:welcome: to Marijuana Passion, canon, it's good to see you join and especially awesome to see your sexy AF ladies 

Im' 8 daze from pullin my World OF Seeds AutoFem NorthernLightsxBigBud. I have it in a 4 gallon pot filled with FFOF mixed with some MG SeedStarter, watering her 1/2 gallon every other day. Nutes every other watering are just simple FFBigBloom with 1 Tbl of Brer Rabbit Molasses. For the first 3 weeks had her under 400watts of MHConv all to her lonesome then switched to 400watt hps when she threw those thick thick pistils.

Eyeballing it I'll most likely be just over 2 ozer's. This last week she's really started to pack on the additional calyx weight and is turning pink/purple slowly from the top most buds downward. She smells like some sort of tropical fruit with an underlying skunkiness that makes my mouth water...lol...

eace:,

7ge


----------

